# Associated Reedy 540R 3300kV Brushless Motor



## 64dcar (Aug 18, 2009)

anyone have one of these? they are coming in the b4 and t4 rtr kits. the motors are only $49.99 and i think the combo w/ the esc is around $115. this seems like a great price for a motor or combo for the $$


----------



## RC pilot (Oct 10, 2010)

I ran one tonight 
Plenty of power, speed is alright on a 21 tooth


----------



## kutless (Sep 23, 2009)

I run one of the mini 9500kv ones in my recoil on 3s and its got sick torque and it never gets too hot too put your finger on it. Again though mine is a mini version of the one you're talking about.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

the kid from summer racing had one zack rememebr him ..that b4.1 ran like the dickins for stock gearing .. in the novice class .. that motor isnt bad at all i think its around a 13.5 so u could run it in outlaw lol


----------



## markd5469 (Aug 24, 2008)

Same KVA as a 13.5 but not ROAR legal. 

Non-sensored.

Otherwise, a pretty good motor is seems.


----------

